#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Структура Большого Руководства к этапам Пути Пробуждения. Структура положений для аналитических медитаций по Ламриму

## Dechen Norzang

Методичка по Ламриму от геше Джампа Тинлея

Новосибирск: Местная религиозная организация Новосибирский Буддийский Центр «Майтрейя», 2013
21 х 29,5 см, 167 стр., мягкий переплет, пружина 
Главный редактор Н. Сверчкова

Данное пособие является систематическим руководством, в котором отражен весь Путь духовного развития от полного освобождения от страданий, вплоть до достижения Просветления — и может являться рабочей тетрадью для каждого, кто решил вступить на Путь тренировки ума по традиции Ламрим.

Методичка состоит из пяти частей. Первая часть содержит все схемы «Большого руководства к этапам пути Пробуждения» Дже Цонкапы. Далее, последующие схемы будут содержать наставления, переданные Гуру Геше Джампа Тинлеем. Вторая часть — «Сущностные наставления, составленные Московским Буддийским центром Ламы Цонкапы». Далее, в третьей и четвертой частях, для людей с разными типами восприятия информации сущностные положения для аналитических медитаций изложены двумя способами: в виде матричной схемы и в виде «дерева».
Схемы в виде «дерева Ламрим» следует листать в обратном порядке — снизу-вверх. Пятая часть методического пособия содержит три приложения.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/7629

----------

Александр Кеосаян (22.10.2015), Германн (25.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016), Юань Дин (21.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

А почему Дже Ринпоче Гуру Геше Джампа Тинлей?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.06.2013), Андрей Рэй (21.12.2017), Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Аурум

Ох, ёшкин кот!
Джампа Тинлей стал Дже Ринпоче?!!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.06.2013), Вантус (24.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

Знаки препинания хоть бы поставили. Для начала.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Даже если знаки препинания поставить, так всё равно чушь получается. Дже Ринпоче - соавтор Тинлея?! Претенциозно!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

К издателям: стыд бы и совесть поимели. Неужели настолько безграмотны?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Нуждающиеся в блокноте на спирали могут по ошибке купить сие издание  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Несмотря на некоторую небрежность в оформлении, книга уникальна и ценна своими замечательными схемами.

Вот некоторые:

----------

Aion (22.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (21.06.2013), Германн (25.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016), Сергей Хос (21.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

Ну уж, знаете ли... "Некоторая небрежность в оформлении".... И обилие схем. Её математики, что ли, составляли?

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну уж, знаете ли... "Некоторая небрежность в оформлении".... И обилие схем. Её математики, что ли, составляли?


Не придирайся. Выявление структуры текста - вещь полезная, а если наглядно, в виде схемы - так еще лучше.
Это же, по сути, иллюстрированное оглавление.

----------

Yur (25.06.2013), Германн (25.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016), Ондрий (24.06.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

Интересная схема для изучения.

P.S.: Точно, интересно наблюдать, как москвичей снобит. Каждый раз, когда кто-то выглядывает с какими-либо начинаниями из Сибири, москвичи всегда важно фыркают. Забыла Москва, на чьи деньги хлеб ест.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Юань Дин

> К издателям: стыд бы и совесть поимели. Неужели настолько безграмотны?


Это Нико показывает "... как ее снобит".

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Это Нико показывает "... как ее снобит".


Это Нико показывает, как её корёжит. Например, если бы я издала книгу комментариев, скажем, ламы Сопы Ринпоче, под своей фамилией, это было бы корректно?

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Несмотря на некоторую небрежность в оформлении, книга уникальна и ценна своими замечательными схемами.


Ну у нас же принято встречать по одёжке, соответственно если обложка оформлена небрежно, то и в содержании вполне могут быть ошибки. 
Допустим при составлении и редактировании тоже допустили какие то небрежности и что нибудь перепутали, не туда поместили. 
И что же тогда выйдет? Нехорошо это как то совсем. А, допустим, по этому пособию станет кто то заниматься и чему же он тогда научится?

Я думаю, что издателям не надо так спешить и гнаться за изданием большого количества книг, но небрежно. 
Лучше меньше, но лучше. Чтобы всё было хорошо, чётко и правильно, без каких либо небрежностей.

Конкретно по этой книге - если небрежность лишь в обложке, то её бы напечатать новую и заменить. Благо она на пружинке и сделать это не так то и сложно.
И конечно всё по книге тщательно перепроверить - всё ли правильно, перед тем как её печатать и выставлять на продажу.
А по авторству - надо писать конретней, допустим по материалам лекций Геше Джампа Тинлея по теме Ламрима Чже Римпоче составлено неким Васей Пупкиным, ну или коллективом такого то центра...

А то я бы, к примеру, почитав что написано на обложке, не стал бы такое даже и смотреть.

----------

Dechen Norzang (22.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.06.2013), Джигме (25.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Дхармананда

Идея книги хорошая, но составлять подобные схемы лучше самостоятельно. Это больше способствует пониманию и запоминанию.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.06.2013), Vladiimir (22.06.2013), Аурум (22.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016), Чиффа (22.06.2013)

----------


## Чиффа

> Идея книги хорошая, но составлять подобные схемы лучше самостоятельно. Это больше способствует пониманию и запоминанию.


некоторые места нехило бы и наизусть заучивать для начала...

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну уж, знаете ли... "Некоторая небрежность в оформлении".... И обилие схем. Её математики, что ли, составляли?


Таким схемам - место на плане эвакуации на пожаре, например, а не в ламриме. Математики же схем не рисуют - в математике они без пользы.

----------

Raudex (28.06.2013), Аурум (24.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016), Нико (24.06.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

План эвакуации из сансары)

----------

Aion (25.06.2013), Liza Lyolina (25.06.2013), Pema Sonam (26.06.2013), Аурум (24.06.2013), Ашвария (24.06.2013), Нико (24.06.2013)

----------


## Redomi

Стоит мужик на остановке такси. Подъезжает частник: 
- Поехали! 
- Нет, я жду такси! 
- Так вам ехать или шашечки?

----------


## Аурум

Встречаются два еврея:
— Слышал я «Битлз», не понравилось. Картавят, фальшивят... Что людям в них нравится?!
— А где ты их слышал?
— Да мне Мойша напел…

----------

Нико (24.06.2013)

----------


## Redomi

> Встречаются два еврея:
> — Слышал я «Битлз», не понравилось. Картавят, фальшивят... Что людям в них нравится?!
> — А где ты их слышал?
> — Да мне Мойша напел…


Значит всетаки ехать! :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

> Значит всетаки ехать!


По насвистанной Тинлеем схеме с приписанным автором? Нет, спасибо, лучше Ламрим почитать, он и так понятно написан.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Ламримы там или схемы это все конечно дело вкуса, но как этим всем пользоваться? Где достать инструкцию к "аналитической медитации"? Как это делается?

----------


## Нико

> Ламримы там или схемы это все конечно дело вкуса, но как этим всем пользоваться? Где достать инструкцию к "аналитической медитации"? Как это делается?


Вообще-то и геше Тинлей в своё время говорил по пунктам, и на Западе много таких инструкций издано в традиции ФПМТ. А вот вышеприведённая схема мне совсем не понятна. Я чувствую себя каким-то Муми-троллем среди Хемулей.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Вообще-то и геше Тинлей в своё время говорил по пунктам, и на Западе много таких инструкций издано ...


Нико, я про сам процесс спрашивал. Все виденные мной "аналитические медитации" сводятся к "читайте-размышляйте-привыкайте". И нигде не описан сам механизм, каким образом эти чужие для меня "знания" или "идеи" станут моими собственными. Начитавшись и наразмышлявшись некоторое время, можно заставить себя видеть например учителя Буддой или живых существ своими бывшими матерями, но это видение очень быстро исчезает. Даже в Ламриме Цонкапы я не смог найти внятного объяснения.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я про сам процесс спрашивал. Все виденные мной "аналитические медитации" сводятся к "читайте-размышляйте-привыкайте". И нигде не описан сам механизм, каким образом эти чужие для меня "знания" или "идеи" станут моими собственными. Начитавшись и наразмышлявшись некоторое время, можно заставить себя видеть например учителя Буддой или живых существ своими бывшими матерями, но это видение очень быстро исчезает. Даже в Ламриме Цонкапы я не смог найти внятного объяснения.


Да, в этом сложность с аналитическими медитациями на Ламрим. Важно уметь отличать зомбирование или самовнушение от истинного понимания, основанного на логике.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2013)

----------


## Итрий

> По насвистанной Тинлеем схеме с приписанным автором? Нет, спасибо, лучше Ламрим почитать, он и так понятно написан.


Извините, что вмешиваюсь. Я все же  думаю, что Вы не держали эту книгу со схемами в руках (по той причине, что она только что вышла), а поэтому наверное было бы не разумным говорить, что эта книга- не буддийская Дхарма. Я бы на Вашем месте все-таки не рисковал. Вдруг Вы ошибаетесь?
Может Вам было бы полезным почитать расшифровку Учений Его Святейшество Кармапы об «отказе от Дхармы» и преодолении сектантских взглядов  http://savetibet.ru/2010/01/04/print...1,karmapa.html. 
Мне также кажется  огульная критика в адрес Учителей любых религиозных традиций очень деструктивна. Она  вредна как для самого критикана (в расшифровке приведен очень наглядный пример с двумя бодхисаттвами), но и для последователей этих Учителей, имеющих слабую веру (не основанную на логике и/или личном опыте) спасибо

----------

Yur (27.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Мне также кажется  огульная критика в адрес Учителей любых религиозных традиций очень деструктивна.


Для буддийского форума это нормально. Здесь множество людей со своими личными пунктиками и тараканами в голове. И собственно кто вы такой чтобы указывать им на их же, как вам кажется, ошибки. А если учесть, что вы на форуме новичок, то это выглядет крайне не вежливо.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016), Нико (27.06.2013), Топпер- (27.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нико, я про сам процесс спрашивал. Все виденные мной "аналитические медитации" сводятся к "читайте-размышляйте-привыкайте". И нигде не описан сам механизм, каким образом эти чужие для меня "знания" или "идеи" станут моими собственными.


Кстати, типологически методики очень похожи на "духовные упражнения" И.Лойолы. Только "объект освоения" другой )))

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ламримы там или схемы это все конечно дело вкуса, но как этим всем пользоваться? Где достать инструкцию к "аналитической медитации"? Как это делается?


Я для себя понял, что необходимо оставить из этих медитаций только задачу, а технику изобретать самому. ни одна медитация для меня по классичесской схеме не работала, более того- вызывала противоположный эффект. Сколько ко мне например после очередной лекции ламы, подходило людей и говорило- я равнодушен или я ненавижу свою мать-что мне делать? (это после длительных доказательств ламы, про то, что все были их матерями и были добры). И спрашивается нафига эти доказательства? Ну так и в других схемах... (кстати только у Гарчена Р, я слышал, что надо всех любить не из за того, что они были матерями, а сама любовь матери к ребёнку, берётся как пример бескорыстной любви, которую надо развить к другим, и то, с оговорками).

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016), Дхармананда (27.06.2013), Жека (29.06.2013), Игорь Канунников (28.06.2013), Сергей Хос (27.06.2013), Топпер- (27.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> (кстати только у Гарчена Р, я слышал, что надо всех любить не из за того, что они были матерями, а сама любовь матери к ребёнку, берётся как пример бескорыстной любви, которую надо развить к другим, и то, с оговорками).


А у Его Святейшества Далай-ламы не слышал?

----------


## Дубинин

> А у Его Святейшества Далай-ламы не слышал?


Ты-же знаешь, почему-то я его трудно воспринимаю, в отличии от других лам. Нет конкретно это- не отлажилось.

----------


## Нико

Кстати, да, Его Святейшество в своих учениях о бодхичитте крайне редко упоминает схему медитации,  в которой говорится, что все ЖС были нашими любящими матерями и т.д. Он в основном опирается на метод Шантидевы. О том, что все в равной степени имеют право быть счастливыми и не страдать.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016), Дубинин (27.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ты-же знаешь, почему-то я его трудно воспринимаю, в отличии от других лам. Нет конкретно это- не отложилось.


Наверное, мало слушал... Меня лично с каждым разом всё больше поражает его мудрость и отсутствие однобокого подхода к буддийской практике.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

И ещё один момент. Его Святейшество в своих лекциях практически никогда не говорит про Гуру-йогу. Только перед посвящениями кратко об этом упоминает. Очень кратко.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Yur

> Для буддийского форума это нормально. Здесь множество людей со своими личными пунктиками и тараканами в голове. И собственно кто вы такой чтобы указывать им на их же, как вам кажется, ошибки. А если учесть, что вы на форуме новичок, то это выглядет крайне не вежливо.


Это Итрий по отношению к Ауруму, простите-извините, не вежлив?????

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Аурум

> Извините, что вмешиваюсь. Я все же  думаю, что Вы не держали эту книгу со схемами в руках (по той причине, что она только что вышла), а поэтому наверное было бы не разумным говорить, что эта книга- не буддийская Дхарма. Я бы на Вашем месте все-таки не рисковал. Вдруг Вы ошибаетесь?
> Может Вам было бы полезным почитать расшифровку Учений Его Святейшество Кармапы об «отказе от Дхармы» и преодолении сектантских взглядов  http://savetibet.ru/2010/01/04/print...1,karmapa.html. 
> Мне также кажется  огульная критика в адрес Учителей любых религиозных традиций очень деструктивна. Она  вредна как для самого критикана (в расшифровке приведен очень наглядный пример с двумя бодхисаттвами), но и для последователей этих Учителей, имеющих слабую веру (не основанную на логике и/или личном опыте) спасибо


Любезный, вы бредите? Я не говорил того, что вы мне приписываете. Я лишь сказал, что автор Тинлей слишком нагло приписал себе соавтора.

----------


## Iskander

> Любезный, вы бредите? Я не говорил того, что вы мне приписываете. Я лишь сказал, что автор Тинлей слишком нагло приписал себе соавтора.


Наверное вы не в курсе, но книги геше Тинлей не пишет, они составляются редакторами на основе Учения которое дает досточтимый геше Джампа Тинлей.
В данном случае вам стоит направить свое возмущение на конкретного составителя и редактора, он есть в реквизитах издания.

----------

Yur (27.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016), Жека (29.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Наверное вы не в курсе, но книги геше Тинлей не пишет, они составляются редакторами на основе Учения которое дает досточтимый геше Джампа Тинлей.
> В данном случае вам стоит направить свое возмущение на конкретного составителя и редактора, он есть в реквизитах издания.


Ему обычно читали эти книги вслух, так что рецензия была. Наверное, сейчас времени на то не хватает.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Iskander

> Ему обычно читали эти книги вслух, так что рецензия была. Наверное, сейчас времени на то не хватает.





> Новосибирск: Местная религиозная организация Новосибирский Буддийский Центр «Майтрейя», 2013
> 21 х 29,5 см, 167 стр., мягкий переплет, пружина
> Главный редактор Н. Сверчкова


Как видно из описания издание внутрицентровское, и больше предназначено для собственных нужд, какой смысл обсуждать здесь обложку? Не нравится не бери. Есть замечания, адресуйте их к буквам, зачем переносить это на традиции и Учителей...

----------

Yur (27.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

Критикуется не традиция с учителями, а безграмотное оформление обложки. В Уфе нужно кому-то обратить внимание на такие вещи. Тем более если это внутрицентровское издание для собственных нужд, лучше было бы этим и ограничиться, имхо.

----------


## Аурум

> Как видно из описания издание внутрицентровское, и больше предназначено для собственных нужд, какой смысл обсуждать здесь обложку? Не нравится не бери. Есть замечания, адресуйте их к буквам, зачем переносить это на традиции и Учителей...


Не нравится - не читай форум. Натупили с обложкой и выставили это на публику не только внутри своего центра, так пусть теперь запасутся терпением для выслушивания критики.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Yur

> По насвистанной Тинлеем схеме с приписанным автором? Нет, спасибо, лучше Ламрим почитать, он и так понятно написан.


Какое удивительное панибратство, какие удивительные буддисты в челябинской области! Жуть, как хочется лично познакомиться со смельчаком аурумом  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Любезный, вы бредите? Я не говорил того, что вы мне приписываете. Я лишь сказал, что автор Тинлей слишком нагло приписал себе соавтора.


Похоже, это у вас бред. ТО, что написали на обложке, это могли написать редакторы, и обложку геше-ла мог не видеть и тогда ваше второе утверждение, это клевета.

----------

Yur (28.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Yur

> лучше Ламрим почитать.


Почитайте, почитайте Ламрим, может хоть больше на буддиста будете похожи, а не на хама, мягко говоря.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016), Жека (29.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Похоже, это у вас бред. ТО, что написали на обложке, *это могли написать редакторы*, и обложку геше-ла *мог не видеть* и тогда ваше второе утверждение, это клевета.


Т.е., вы не отрицаете, что мог и сам Тинлей написать?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Т.е., вы не отрицаете, что мог и сам Тинлей написать?


Геше ла не мог обложку оформлять, это точно. ТО, что внутри, это от геше ла.

----------

Yur (28.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Yur

> Т.е., вы не отрицаете, что мог и сам Тинлей написать?


или не догоняет вообще, как в танке, или больной
Во всех традициях буддизма (ньигма тоже), есть такое базовое понятие как уважение ко всем учителям, традициям, людям, живым существам. Искренне хочу пожелать вам, чтобы вы не брали на себя эту , кто знает какую ношу критики в чей-либо адрес, только ради того, чтобы показаться тут на форуме Рэмбо. Не надо так резко, у тибетцев, да и у нас в России не принято называть людей по имени ( будто это ваш сокурсник в пту) и на ты сразу. Что за фамильярности и тыкания? Это что соседский  Васька или Паха, или может собутыльник? Я не пойму????

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Аурум

> Геше ла не мог обложку оформлять, это точно. ТО, что внутри, это от геше ла.


Тут выше уже писали, что даже схемы делал не сам Дж. Тинлей.
Следовательно, вся критика - в адрес того кто составил и столь претенциозно приписал автора.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нико, я про сам процесс спрашивал. Все виденные мной "аналитические медитации" сводятся к "читайте-размышляйте-привыкайте". И нигде не описан сам механизм, каким образом эти чужие для меня "знания" или "идеи" станут моими собственными. Начитавшись и наразмышлявшись некоторое время, можно заставить себя видеть например учителя Буддой или живых существ своими бывшими матерями, но это видение очень быстро исчезает. Даже в Ламриме Цонкапы я не смог найти внятного объяснения.


По разъяснению геше Джампа Тинлея, при аналитической медитации, вы не обязательно следуете строгой схеме, вы можете привносить в нее свой опыт. Например, при анализе смерти и т.д. Какое то время вы сосредотачиваетесь на положении, обдумываете его и затем у вас появляется убежденность: "Да, это действительно так". Затем переходите к следующему положению и все повторяется. Затем, в конце у вас появляется общая убежденность общей медитации как письмена, вырезанные на камне говорится. Напрмиер, если появится убежденность в приходе смерти, то очень много проблем уходит, говорится. Появляется какая-то проблема, а вы говорите себе: "Это все ерунда, скоро я умру. Это может произойти не сегодня завтра, поэтому ничего страшного". Или если умирает близкий, то человек не впадает в депрессию и не бухает потом полгода, потому что он готов к этому. Все умирают, ничего страшного. Он просто поменял тело и т.д.

----------

Yur (28.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Аурум

> или не догоняет вообще, как в танке, или больной
> Во всех традициях буддизма (ньигма тоже), есть такое базовое понятие как уважение ко всем учителям, традициям, людям, живым существам. Искренне хочу пожелать вам, чтобы вы не брали на себя эту , кто знает какую ношу критики в чей-либо адрес, только ради того, чтобы показаться тут на форуме Рэмбо. Не надо так резко, у тибетцев, да и у нас в России не принято называть людей по имени ( будто это ваш сокурсник в пту) и на ты сразу. Хотя бывают исключения кому нравится , когда тыкают, Васькой или Пахой называют (но более характерно для деревень, областей)


Везде о нём пишут "геше Джампа Тинлей". Пример аналога: доктор Алекс Берзин. Если вы считаете, что назвать автора по фамилии - это оскорбление, то это ваши проблемы.

----------


## Yur

> По насвистанной Тинлеем схеме с приписанным автором? Нет, спасибо, лучше Ламрим почитать, он и так понятно написан.


Вопрос : вы хотите сказать , что когда либо читали Лам-рим Чен-мо ? Заете тибетский в таком невероятном совершенстве и читаете такой сложный текст ? Или читаете перевод , сделанный обычным россиянином , человеком знакомым с тибетским по словарю ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос : вы хотите сказать , что когда либо читали Лам-рим Чен-мо ? Заете тибетский в таком невероятном совершенстве и читаете такой сложный текст ? Или читаете перевод , сделанный обычным россиянином , человеком знакомым с тибетским по словарю ?


«Такой сложный текст» есть на русском в хорошем и понятном переводе. И с чего Вы взяли, что он сложный? Хотите сказать, вы знаете тибетский и читали оригинал?  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (28.06.2013), Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Yur

> Нико, я про сам процесс спрашивал. Все виденные мной "аналитические медитации" сводятся к "читайте-размышляйте-привыкайте". И нигде не описан сам механизм, каким образом эти чужие для меня "знания" или "идеи" станут моими собственными. Начитавшись и наразмышлявшись некоторое время, можно заставить себя видеть например учителя Буддой или живых существ своими бывшими матерями, но это видение очень быстро исчезает. Даже в Ламриме Цонкапы я не смог найти внятного объяснения.


Здесь трудно помочь : прочьтя книгу , обдумав её , привыкнув к новому для себя образу мысли - снова всё теряете ... Сам механизм это поиск истины : вы не знаете чего-то , но знать хотите ; вы нашли того кто знает и получили исчерпывающее разъяснение . Дальше есть выбор . Можете продолжать спорить " всё равно это чужое знание , не приму никогда !" . Можете признать " был я не прав , ошибался " . Дело личное , упрямство или Истина .

----------


## Аурум

> «Такой сложный текст» есть на русском в хорошем и понятном переводе. И с чего Вы взяли, что он сложный? Хотите сказать, вы знаете тибетский и читали оригинал?


Нет, он докопаться просто до меня решил. Вон, чуть выше уже прямо говорил, что познакомиться хочет.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yur

> «Такой сложный текст» есть на русском в хорошем и понятном переводе. И с чего Вы взяли, что он сложный? Хотите сказать, вы знаете тибетский и читали оригинал?


Я как раз не знаю тибетского и признаю своё незнание . А сложный он вот почему : 34 раза Мастера Дхармы получают комментарий на Лам-рим . Они Геше , лхасский диалект тибетского им родной , они монахи и не отвлекаются от обучения десятки лет . И всё равно утверждают что не поняли всей сложности и глубины Лам-рим . А мы россияне ...

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Какое то время вы сосредотачиваетесь на положении, обдумываете его и затем у вас появляется убежденность: "Да, это действительно так". Затем переходите к следующему положению и все повторяется. Затем, в конце у вас появляется общая убежденность общей медитации как письмена, вырезанные на камне говорится.


У вас при такой медитации "письмена на камне" появляются? Поделитесь личным опытом, что уже получилось "впечатать" в сознание?

----------

Дондог (22.05.2016)

----------


## Кунсанг

> У вас при такой медитации "письмена на камне" появляются? Поделитесь личным опытом, что уже получилось "впечатать" в сознание?


Про себя я ничего толком сказать не могу, но говорится, что у разных людей может уходить разное время на одну и ту же медитацию. Кому-то необходимо несколько месяцев, кому-то несколько дней. Четыре раза в день после обычных молитв и практик, человек начинает анализировать и думать. И так каждый день на протяжении некоторого периода. Поскольку эти положения истинны, нет никакой опасности, повторять их снова и снова. Смерть определенно наступит, время прихода смерти неизвестно, смерть может наступить в любой момент и т.д. Я так понимаю, что это необходимо для именно впечатывания в ум этих положений. Будда говорил, что самое хорошее памятование это памятование о смерти, такое же, какой след слон оставляет на земле. Большой, глубокий след. Как слон оставил след на земле, так и памятование должно быть таким же сильным, для этого необходимо повторение. Затем, при хорошем памятовании всех положений Ламрима, говорится, что хороший практик медитирует на все аналитические медитации Ламрима за несколько секунд. Успевает за несколько секунд провести медитацию.

----------

Yur (28.06.2013)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Про себя я ничего толком сказать не могу, но говорится ...


 Да что-ж такое? Как чужими словами и идеями красоваться так целый хор собирается, а как до дела доходит так все по кустам разбегаются. Бррррррр!

Сергей, Александр, Мая, спасибо вам за ответы. Ясности они для меня добавили не так уж много. Но зато вы потрудились понять предмет моего вопроса и ответили на него исходя из собственного понимания и опыта, вместо заумного фонтанирования банальностями и заученными штампами.

----------

Дубинин (28.06.2013), Сергей Хос (28.06.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да что-ж такое? Как чужими словами и идеями красоваться так целый хор собирается, а как до дела доходит так все по кустам разбегаются. Бррррррр!


Тут отсебятины особо то и не привнесешь как и в развитии шаматхи пункт за пунктом говорится, что необходимо делать так и в аналитических медитациях уже  есть все основные положения. Как в приготовлении пищи по рецепту, что-то можно добавлять от себя немного, но основные продукты, от них не уйдешь, потому что блюдо получится совсем не тем. Конечно, можно сказать, что повторение чужих слов это банально, когда речь идет не о буддизме, но в буддизме ничего нового особо уже не скажешь, когда это касается например, медитации на смерть. Есть пословица- повторенье -мать ученья. В аналитической медитации необходимо повторять положения, чтобы лучше запомнить.

----------

Yur (29.06.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Про себя я ничего толком сказать не могу, но говорится, что у разных людей может уходить разное время на одну и ту же медитацию. Кому-то необходимо несколько месяцев, кому-то несколько дней. Четыре раза в день после обычных молитв и практик, человек начинает анализировать и думать. И так каждый день на протяжении некоторого периода. Поскольку эти положения истинны, нет никакой опасности, повторять их снова и снова. Смерть определенно наступит, время прихода смерти неизвестно, смерть может наступить в любой момент и т.д. Я так понимаю, что это необходимо для именно впечатывания в ум этих положений. Будда говорил, что самое хорошее памятование это памятование о смерти, такое же, какой след слон оставляет на земле. Большой, глубокий след. Как слон оставил след на земле, так и памятование должно быть таким же сильным, для этого необходимо повторение. Затем, при хорошем памятовании всех положений Ламрима, говорится, что хороший практик медитирует на все аналитические медитации Ламрима за несколько секунд. Успевает за несколько секунд провести медитацию.


Точнее и не скажешь . Сначала долгая и частая тренировка , ежедневное много кратное повторение . Затем , после полного освоения , срабатыает легко бысто и точно . 

Это не только в духовном пути , это  всегда и везде . Научиться  вождению машины , танцу , иностранному языку , шахматам и т.д. можно только так . Долгое и трудное изучение теории и чужого успешного опыта . Затем долгое и трудное время упражнений через усталость и трудности . А уже затем блестящие навыки , всё получается само собой и легче лёгкого . 

Если же мы видим блестящие отработанные навыки и требуем объяснений  "как мне через неделю , легко и не напрягаясь достичь этого!?" то честный ответ будет "Никак ! Леньтяй несчастный... Работать надо начинать , трудиться каждый день над собой , весь день ! "

----------


## Нико

> Точнее и не скажешь . Сначала долгая и частая тренировка , ежедневное много кратное повторение . Затем , после полного освоения , срабатыает легко бысто и точно .



Yu, тут мы имеем дело с преобразованием ума и сердца, а не с механическими навыками. Вопрос Игоря закономерен, таким вопросом задаюсь и я. Многократно ежедневно повторяя положения медитаций на Ламрим, не зомбируем ли мы себя? Дело не в повторении и заучивании наизусть, "шоб от зубов отлетало", дело в осмыслении и анализе, сравнении с собственной ситуацией и ситуацией других людей. Тогда что-то внутри будет меняться.... Постепенно, очень постепенно. И не обязательно за 3 секунды прогонять через себя весь Ламрим. По-моему, это даже невозможно.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Тогда что-то внутри будет меняться.... Постепенно, очень постепенно.


Вспомнилось несколько моментов из фильма "Начало" ("Inception"):

_"Какой самый живучий паразит? Бактерия? Вирус? Кишечный глист? Идея. Она живуча и крайне заразна. Стоит идее завладеть мозгом, избавиться от неё уже практически невозможно. Я имею в виду сформировавшуюся идею, полностью осознанную, поселившуюся в голове."

"Идея похожа на вирус, она живуча и крайне заразна. Мельчайшее зернышко идеи способно прорасти и либо стать частью тебя, либо уничтожить тебя."

"Она спрятала кое-что где-то в глубине себя. Правду, которую знала когда-то, но предпочла забыть. Она не могла освободиться. Я решил найти эту правду. Я проник в укромный уголок её разума и нашёл это секретное место. Я влез в него и поместил там идею. Простую незначительную мысль, которая могла изменить всё. Что её мир нереален."_


У Ричарда Докинза встречал такое понятие как "ментальный вирус" - привнесенная извне идея которая со временем становиться твоей собственной. Он пытается таким образом объяснить как ребенок становиться религиозным. Детский ум разумеется гораздо податливее чем ум взрослого человека и посадить в него идею намного проще. Однако и для взрослого, сформировавшегося человека, заразиться "идеей" вполне возможно (национализм, фундаментализм и еще куча дряни). После этого человек не прикладывая усилий естественный образом начинает видеть мир через призму такой "идеи", меняется его "воззрение". Возможно, механизм заражения "дхармическими идеями" должен быть схожим.

----------


## Yur

> Yu, тут мы имеем дело с преобразованием ума и сердца, а не с механическими навыками. Вопрос Игоря закономерен, таким вопросом задаюсь и я. Многократно ежедневно повторяя положения медитаций на Ламрим, не зомбируем ли мы себя? Дело не в повторении и заучивании наизусть, "шоб от зубов отлетало", дело в осмыслении и анализе, сравнении с собственной ситуацией и ситуацией других людей. Тогда что-то внутри будет меняться.... Постепенно, очень постепенно. И не обязательно за 3 секунды прогонять через себя весь Ламрим. По-моему, это даже невозможно.


Если вы верите во Всеведение , то 3 секунды это жалкий результат . Просветлённый разум затратит менее 1 сек . :Wink: 

Зомбирование возможно , это и правда проблема . Я вот о чём : если учимся шахматам например , нужно иметь в уме безупречно ясную доску с 64 квадратиками двух цветов и всеми фигурами ,  нужно мысленно передвигать их с огромной точностью и скоростью выстраивая сложнейшие комбинации . А не зомбировать себя тупым заучивание гамбитов и дебютов . Нужно сделать так , чтобы всё это работало , нужно мат поставить чемпиону города за 20 ходов в теченни 5 минут - вот тогда это по делу , по существу достижение . 
 Так и Лам-рим . Пришёл к нам гнев прямо на улице , прямо в момент когда нас грубо отшвырнули с дороги и ещё обругали в след , а мы прямо на ходу за 2-3 секунды провели медитацию на одну из тем Лам-рима (о сострадании или терпении) и разнесли свой гнев в пыль , от него и следа не осталось . Вот это искусство !

----------


## Нико

> Вспомнилось несколько моментов из фильма "Начало" ("Inception"):
> 
> _"Какой самый живучий паразит? Бактерия? Вирус? Кишечный глист? Идея. Она живуча и крайне заразна. Стоит идее завладеть мозгом, избавиться от неё уже практически невозможно. Я имею в виду сформировавшуюся идею, полностью осознанную, поселившуюся в голове."
> 
> "Идея похожа на вирус, она живуча и крайне заразна. Мельчайшее зернышко идеи способно прорасти и либо стать частью тебя, либо уничтожить тебя."
> 
> "Она спрятала кое-что где-то в глубине себя. Правду, которую знала когда-то, но предпочла забыть. Она не могла освободиться. Я решил найти эту правду. Я проник в укромный уголок её разума и нашёл это секретное место. Я влез в него и поместил там идею. Простую незначительную мысль, которая могла изменить всё. Что её мир нереален."_
> 
> 
> У Ричарда Докинза встречал такое понятие как "ментальный вирус" - привнесенная извне идея которая со временем становиться твоей собственной. Он пытается таким образом объяснить как ребенок становиться религиозным. Детский ум разумеется гораздо податливее чем ум взрослого человека и посадить в него идею намного проще. Однако и для взрослого, сформировавшегося человека, заразиться "идеей" вполне возможно (национализм, фундаментализм и еще куча дряни). После этого человек не прикладывая усилий естественный образом начинает видеть мир через призму такой "идеи", меняется его "воззрение". Возможно, механизм заражения "дхармическими идеями" должен быть схожим.


Я думаю, может, механизм и похож, но заразиться хорошими идеями не страшно ведь?

----------


## Нико

> Так и Лам-рим . Пришёл к нам гнев прямо на улице , прямо в момент когда нас грубо отшвырнули с дороги и ещё обругали в след , а мы прямо на ходу за 2-3 секунды провели медитацию на одну из тем Лам-рима (о сострадании или терпении) и разнесли свой гнев в пыль , от него и следа не осталось . Вот это искусство !


Это -- результат привыкания, т.е. постоянного применения противоядий от гнева, например...

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Я думаю, может, механизм и похож, но заразиться хорошими идеями не страшно ведь?


Я бы с радостью ими заразился  :Smilie:  Остается только вопрос - *как?*

----------


## Нико

> Я бы с радостью ими заразился  Остается только вопрос - *как?*


Понять их соответствие реальности.

----------

Игорь Канунников (29.06.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

В процессе памятования и размышления над темой, говорится далее, у вас появляется некоторая искусственная реализация, некоторая небольшая убежденность, которая еще не является подлинной реализацией, подлинным чувством, которое имеет в виду Игорь Канунников. Однако, эта небольшая искусственная реализация впоследствии замещается уже настоящей реализацией также как небольшая искусственная бодхичитта возникшая в результате медитации, замещается впоследствии настоящей бодхичиттой и чтобы это замещение произошло, необходимо постоянное памятование, размышление, медитация над темой. И лучшая мудрость возникает говорится уже не из слушания, размышления а из медитации на основе шаматхи. Шаматха позволяет очень остро постигать предмет медитации и благодаря шаматхе в сознании остается след подобный следу слона на земле.

----------

Yur (29.06.2013), Ритл (29.06.2013)

----------

